# Помогите определить по снимкам МРТ есть ли кифоз?



## Ольга84 (8 Фев 2019)

Здравствуйте. Мне 34 года. Давно мучаюсь с проблемами , которые касаются позвоночника. Круглая спина, постоянные комплексы. Давно делала МРТ, в заключении которого мне кифоз не поставили, но внешне спина круглая, особенно в положении лежа на животе. Установлена грыжа, киста, сколиоз, протрузии, остеохондроз. Спасибо заранее за ответ.


----------



## La murr (8 Фев 2019)

@Ольга84, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Фев 2019)

Физиологический кифоз в ГОП является нормой. У Вас усиление кифоза.
Пройдите рентгенографию ГОП и покажите снимки.


----------



## Ольга84 (9 Фев 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо огромное, как только пройду рентгенографию, то покажу снимки.


----------

